# onions and garlic



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I would NOT give onion in any way, shape or form...not whole pieces, not something cooked with onion. It can be very dangerous, especially to a tiny dog. If you know dogs shouldn't have them, why?


The Dangers of Onion Toxicity | Life With Dogs

After you cook the chicken bones to make the broth, why not scoop some out to save in a container before you add the onions to make the family meal? Chill and get the fat off first. Too much grease or fat can cause pancreatitis. Or buy some low fat chicken broth in a can. Or forget chicken broth and add a tiny sprinkling of parmesan cheese or scramble up an egg and give her a small bit of that on her food.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would NEVER give onion. I was also under the impression that garlic is a no no in any amount. But when I went to Dr. Dodds for Misha and she put her on a home cooked diet, she said it was ok to add a bit of garlic powder to the food to flavor it. I did sprinkle a little on and it never seemed to hurt her but I'm not sure she liked the food any better with it on there, so why bother? lol


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I8 didn't know it can not be cooked with. Now I know and was worried.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I love my dog to pieces and I am just new to this so please do not beat me up. I will never do again!!! 
I thought when everyone says broth it is the broth they were making. Now i know for future.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

should i watch her?
I actually read that garlic is debatable


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We won't beat you up! Don't beat yourself up either! She is probably fine. Yes keep an eye on her but don't panic. I'm sure she is good since it was such a tiny amount!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was not beating you up. I was being adamant because it's really an important thing...just trying to drive it on home, ya know? Maybe you thought cooked was okay but raw was not. (?) Kind of like cooked chicken bones are dangerous, raw not so much. 

If garlic is debatable, then why mess with it at all? They don't need it. I doubt wild dogs go around hunting for garlic. I've used small amounts of garlic too in certain home made treats. But since finding out that it may not be good either, I figure, they've lived a long time without garlic, so I'll skip that. It's likely that your dog will be ok this time. But yeah, best not mess with that.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

once i felt it might be a problem I called vet and never heard back. She is being spayed tomorrow and now I am a nervous wreck after reading your article. I am actually shaking.
She seems fine. I can't stop crying , what should I do?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am idiot.,I thought cooking was ok.
Please calm me down.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am nervous enough about the spay before this incident. Before first heat or wait. Read a million articles and my vet feels strongly now is right time. 
I actually don't love his bedside manner but trust judgement. I am switching right after.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

feel much better. I put an emergency call into doc. He said he will check her blood in the morning and was not concerned by the amount I gave her because so diluted.
If her blood is in any way wacky I will not spay her.

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i finally stopped shaking and crying.

It is funny because I always knew instinctively what to do with my children and I am complete novice with Zoe. i feel insecure a lot.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What is the big rush to get her spayed? How old is she? I forget.

First of all, many dogs have gotten bits of onion through the years, I'm sure and they are lucky and nothing happened. I wouldn't doubt if my own dogs got some when handed bites of pizza that might have had onion in the past when we didn't know any better and nothing happened. They were all big dogs though. It is likely she'll be fine. So don't worry. Don't beat yourself up. Now you know and know to check things out before you feed her food besides her own dog food. Some things that are okay for people aren't for dogs. Or they're more sensitive so a little won't hurt humans but it could a dog. 

Let's find one of those lists somewhere that show us all the foods that can be toxic to dogs. And drugs too...ibuprofen, Tylenol, even aspirin you have to be very careful with and not give too much or only on a doctor's advice. Poisonous plants outside, I have to watch out for. Rhododendron leaves are poisonous among many other things I probably have. So, I'm constantly telling my dogs "drop it," "leave it." I taught them that the first day I brought them home because I've never seen a dog so fascinated with picking up weird things in their mouths.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

She is 5 1/2 months. i am in no rush at all. My vet feels strongly before the first heat. I read enough articles to back him up. I also read articles leaning the other way.
I am a nervous wreck about it. How I will keep her from jumping on furniture ? entertained? etc What the recoup is like?
When did you spay your toy?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I have spayed or neutered dogs in the past around 7 months usually. One, not until he was a year old or so. My Lab, Bonne, after her first heat. The Chihuahuas were both around 7 months. These toy Poodles I have now are 14 months and I don't plan to neuter either one of my boys ever. My recommendation would be to take your time to do your own research. Unfortunately, it's hard to put 100% trust in anyone these days and for me, that includes vets. Decide what is best for you and your sweet girl.

It's really hard to keep them quiet for those 10 days or so. (I forget, it's been a long time since I spayed my last girlie) Leash, crate or ex pen rest...lots of it. Mental games since she can't get too physical. Lots of cuddling. I remember how hard that part was. But it will pass.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry I was off cooking dinner and just got back. Glad you are calmer! I said don't panic! lol I'm sure she is fine.

As for the spay, Misha is a toy and I had her spayed at 14 months, 2 months AFTER her first heat. I think many vets are old fashioned and just don't bend to change, but in my research I personally felt it was better to wait. It is a personal choice and it is hard to decide which is best....at least it was for me.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I just read this so couldn't chime in. Not that I could help. I can relate to what you said about knowing what to do with your kids but feel insecure about your new dog. I am the same!

I want to share my opinion but don't want to offend anyone. This is just my personal take. I've decided to never give my dog human food. (Well, I may try raw egg or chicken necks I'm the future but I mean food I cook or eat). I live with fear of two of my children dying by putting the wrong food in their mouths. (Anaphylaxis to certain foods, ie life threatening food allergies). I just want to keep it simple and enjoy my dog. I worried so much when he barely ate the first five days I had him. Now that I found a food he loves
(stella and chewys chicken and beef and Milo's kitchen chicken meatball for a snack) it's all I give him. Maybe someday I will branch out, but I don't want to memorize or worry about what is okay and what isn't. I have enough stress keeping my kids safe and reading every label, etc. I understand this is probably just specific to my life but felt like giving my two cents. For what it's worth... Maybe only two cents. Lol


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Shelhey. I could relate ..my 10 yr old has life threatening food allergies .
I understand you not wanting to give people food to happy .
I felt the same way but read all this stuff about adding broth to kibble. She wasn't eating nicely so I added broth past few days thinking it meant only raw onion .
I read toxic foods to dogs . I spent months reading.
My neighbor makes fun of my knowledge when I discuss things with her . She has adog for years and tells me I read so much. Just a time like this clearly I don't know nearly enough.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

It sounds like you care a lot and haven't been afraid to put lots of effort into being a good mom to Zoe. You need to forgive yourself. Really. Just like when your child had a reaction (sorry I'm making an assumption here but it goes with the territory right?), there is always mistakes made, but we have to learn and move on. Let us know how it goes tomorrow. I will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Stop worrying! Dogs ate all sorts of things for many years before we learned more, and the vast majority were fine. I would take care not to give her onion in any form in the future, but innumerable dogs have stolen or been given human left overs, and suffered nothing worse than a possible bout of diarrhoea. If your vet has not responded that, to me, indicates that they do not consider this an emergency. I understand your anxiety - I phoned the vet when Sophy stole half a chocolate chip brioche. By the time they had helped me work out the proportion of cocoa in the chocolate flavoured chips and the proportion of chips in the brioche, even I could see that there was no need to panic! Talk it through with your vets when you see them, and in the meantime breath slowly...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mistake made, no apparent harm done. Put it in the past. You are working very hard to do a good job with Zoe (and you are doing a good job). Trust your gut and your knowledge(and your vet) and everything will be fine. And, when in doubt PF is always here to watch your back!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
Her blood was checked and she is fine so we are going ahead with the spay. i am crazy nervous.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure she will be fine. Let us know when you hear from vet. Will she come home today or stay overnight? 

I hated that night when Lily was at vet after her spay (which BTW) was between 6 and 7 months. since Peeves is intact we didn't want Lily to have a heat out of concern for it changing their inter-dog dynamics. She did great and I am happy not to worry about reproductive type health problems. My childhood beagle wasn't spayed and she had mammary tumors later in life. I wish Peeves was neutered, but he may be bred and BF doesn't want to collect semen to do it, then neuter.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Mom to Six,
I can understand how you are crazy nervous over her getting an operation. Now is a better time than too much later. I, for some reason,had my Yorkie spayed when she was young but then when I got my poodle I never got her spayed when she was young. Years went by and one day when she was at the vet's for a teeth cleaning,I believe,the vet then told me she needed an emergency spay as she had something that could have caused her death if not spayed right then. Can't remember what it was that he said the problem was called. This really frightened me to pieces but it all went fine and she was ok. Just to say that this is better to do it now then wait like I did for some reason.
Am glad you were able to calm down and I know you will let us know how your baby is after her surgery.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you for all your concerns. I am sure glad i stumbled across this forum, it really helped last night.
Zoe will be coming home today. The house feels so empty without her and I am trying to distract myself.
The vet assured me that they use the latest anesthesia even though more expensive, so that put my mind at ease a little.
I think i will go shopping, that is always a distraction. My husband always complains how i buy Zoe too many toys and I spoil her. So no Petco, maybe some clothes shopping for the kids for back to school. { or maybe I will actually shop for myself, lol}


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you won't have to have an overnight empty house! Go buy yourself something fun.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad everything is fine. You're a caring and great Poodlemom. And you've bought enough for your kids. Go buy yourself something now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just checking in to see how she did. I'm sure she is recovering as comfortably as possible. Let us know when you have a minute!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your girl is fine. It's hard not to worry when they go under the knife. I know I have always been a nervous wreck. We all know there are certain things they shouldn't eat. However, they don't read the same things. In most cases if it is only a small amount, they are just fine. I wound never deliberately feed them certain foods, but if they happen to find a wee bit, I don't have a fit.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

i didn't end up going shopping . I was hanging with my oldest who was taking his MCATZ today and needed some support beforehand.

Zoe came home in the late afternoon . She looked and seemed pathetic, but didn't whine or make a peep.They said she was an angel and didn't even sleep afterward because she was so busy watching all the action in the clinic.

She is still as sweet as ever licking all who come to check on her. I had her in my lap for awhile, but she seems more comfortable in her crate. I just gave h her the antibiotic and pain meds so hopefully she will have an easy night.
She looks so skinny because they shaved her paw and near her incision. It is sad, she looked so pretty just a few days ago after her grooming. I hope she will be back to herself in a blink of an eye.
I was worried about her jumping on furniture after she feels better because now she has much more freedom in the house. I was thinking I would gate off the kitchen so there isn't anything to jump on the next 10 days or so. The only thing is she won't be able to tell me when she needs to go outside . She was getting so good at standing by the door. I guess that is not important right now.
Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad she is home and fine, low key is good for the first couple of days (Lily wasn't low key. It was hard.). Her coat will grow out before you know it.

BTW congrats on having your son ready for the MCAT. I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes, that hair will grow back soon. I'm glad she got through it all fine. And I think that's a great idea to keep her in the kitchen. I guess you'll just have to take her out more often than you even think she needs to, just to make sure. Thanks for filling us in. Glad everything went well. 

What's MCAT?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice to hear all is well! It is very hard to keep them from getting silly, but it is best. The pain meds will help keep her quiet for the first few days.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So happy to hear everything is going well. You must be so happy she's home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My toys were spayed in between first and second heat. Ash was 15 months and Missy was about 18 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Glad everything went well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe is doing so much better this morning thank g-d. I didn't sleep well last night worrying. She is hating the cone though.
The MCATZ is test taken before going to med school. It consists of organic chemistry, Bio, physics, verbal and few more . It is murderous and very competitive to get into med school these days.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Mom2six, having a child even consider the MCAT is an awesome achievement, and it reflects the whole family's dedication to education . Congratulations and I hope your kiddo maxed it!!

Though I know about them, tonight this thread helped our household safety because it reminded me as I sauteed onions and mushrooms in balsamic, sherry, and EVOO, and then put fresh green beens into the remaining broth with garlic and a titch of cognac, to hold back some green beans to cook separately for Oliver and Charles . Chas prefers plain plain plain, but Ol is always up for trying some fun flavors, so I'll figure something (safe) out for those two. It is not such a big deal to cook some veggies separately . Thanks for the reminder on garlic and onions!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Streetcar thank you. I also have a daughter studying to be a nurse practioner.
I am glad my thread helped you. I figure the next time I make chicken soup I will add onions after an hr of cooking when I take some broth away for Zoe .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Worry is certainly part of the Mom job description, People or Poodles. You're doing a fine job with both species! My neighbor told me that her white SPOO once opened a cabinet and ate some chocolate. She didn't discover it until a day or so later, when Lucky tried to help herself to more.


----------

